# DIY tank divider ideas?



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've tried the commercial dividers and never found them too good. They seem to fail when I've tried them. Either they never fit snugly against the sides and fry squeeze through or they totally topple over. I'm looking for better ideas.

I'm thinking of something that can be siliconed or glued to the sides and possibly bottom of a small tank like a ten with the main portion to slide into whatever is at the sides. For the main portion of the divider, I think the plastic mesh used for weaving craft projects will do for a perforated screen. Seems like there should be some rig that could be made for holding it but I'm coming up blank on what it would be. Any suggestions or maybe thoughts on a better way?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I use egg crate for dividers. I basically "hang" it with a couple of pieces of insulated copper wire, so it doesn't topple over. A finer mesh could be applied to it if necessary. For fine mesh you could try the U shaped backbone used for report covers for the mesh to slide into.


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Egg crate is THE divider. Often you can cut it so it has little "hooks" on the top that can fit in snugly on the plastic rim of the tank, and on the bottom it's usually best to secure it with rocks on the corners. It can also be siliconed in for a more permanent solution, and some silicone in plastic sides to hold the egg crate so you can slide it in in a second. (the latter is usually only done in breeding tanks).


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Eggcrate is easy enough and works for the bigger fish but what I'm trying to solve is a divider to hold fry. The plastic "something" at the sides and bottom to hold a tight seal is what I'm missing. Guess I need to spend some time looking around craft or hobby stores.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

eggcrate doesnt work for tanks with small fish... that plastic mesh stuff you can get at michael's crafts works great.. this is what you do.. go to staples and they sell plastic report covers.. the binder parts work great cut the mesh a bit smaller than the size of the tank and slide it in the report binder and it fits snug i would use them in a 10 gallon just to trap small fish to catch if you really want a pic i can snap one

slide n bind report covers they are called


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

works great and no fish get past it.. and it digs into the sand well so no need to silicone anything and the binders hold the plastic mesh tight so no need to silicone that either


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

+1 on this.

I actually tossed the screen that came with the dividers I bought and just used the plastic sided and some of the plastic canvas. Much sturdier and can cut it to fit a lot better.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

YEA! You are the winner. The plastic gizmo is just what I need. Just don't hang out in office supply much? I think plumbing/lumber and came up empty. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> YEA! You are the winner. The plastic gizmo is just what I need. Just don't hang out in office supply much? I think plumbing/lumber and came up empty. Thanks.


ok what do i win? 
lol i was actually for a 55 gallon gonna snip eggcrate to size and then silicone that mesh onto it or window screen mesh.. but i ended up just adding more tanks and putting 3D backgrounds in them so they werent uniform and couldnt use a divider anyways.. other than that i wasnt too sure how to attach more than one piece of the mesh together.. they sell plastic threading for beads i was gonna sew 2 pieces together but just went with more tanks instead


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

For temp dividers in bigger tanks so that catching fish is easier, I have found a solution. I use the eggcrate for the strength and weave the perforated plastic to it so smaller fish don't try to go through. For temp use where I place it and then remove it shortly after, I just use what I have handy. In my case, that is very thin telephone wire. Thread could be used but I think wire first!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

you'd be better off just siliconing the plastic mesh to the eggcrate if thats something you're gonna do alot.. i meant using the same design with the binders on the sides but sewing the plastic mesh together with plastic string (not lanyard its too thick already tried it lol) just to make it bigger..

i dont even bother using the eggcrate to catch fish anymore i just stalk them with 2 big nets.. too much stuff in the tank and 3D backgrounds in all the tanks.. but i was using it for that exact reason jus to make it easier to catch fish..

oh and btw those report binders aint cheap.. that pack is like $10 and every single one in the store had a hole in it and they slide out.. they sell a smaller pack of 3 also i believe... too bad you're far i dont even use them you could have mine.. maybe ill return them to staples lol


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Being in your end of the world, I thought I might give you some of this highly regarded Texas holey rock. I have a bunch that doesn't have the holes yet. All a guy has to do is wait a bit. I'm sure the holes will show up soon. :lol:

Also did I mention you pickup? Maybe I better just settle for --- Thanks for the idea. :wink:


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> I have a bunch that doesn't have the holes yet. All a guy has to do is wait a bit. I'm sure the holes will show up soon.


I thought that the holes formed over decades of acidic rain sitting in there cavities, making them holes?


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

The King Crabb said:


> PfunMo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a bunch that doesn't have the holes yet. All a guy has to do is wait a bit. I'm sure the holes will show up soon.
> ...


 :lol: I believe that's called sarcasm.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Agridion said:


> The King Crabb said:
> 
> 
> > PfunMo said:
> ...


lol
i have a big piece with 1 hole in it... it kinda sucks that the pieces get sold by weight instead of how cool they look.. i actually have a tub full of holey rock im not using.. i like lace rock alot better and its in almost all of my tanks one has only river rocks in it


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe you could take a drill to that holey rock and make it holey.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> Maybe you could take a drill to that holey rock and make it holey.


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

or market it is texas unholey rock lol


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Ummm! Ya, that wait time was meant in millions of years! I'm figuring to be back this way in another few lifetimes! I'm figuring the holes may form in about the same length of time it takes to drive from New Jersey to Texas to pick it up!

In this type holey rock, I'm not really sure if it is the acidic water cutting through or other factors. When I'm looking around for holey rock, I seem to find it is in a specific layer somewhat like coal might be found in between layers of other rock or dirt. The holey seems to be not uniform but more at the edges of the layer of rock. I should do some more study about it but it seems the holes may also be from spots where dirt or other softer elements were deposited like at the edges of lake beds or such. Totally unscientific observation, there.

Just one of many questions I may never get around to find the true answer.


----------

